# CHANGSHA | Evergrande Junyue Residences | 205m | 175m | T/O



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Developer: Evergrande Group 恒大集团









長沙恆大珺悅府擱淺


長沙恆大珺悅府坐落於芙蓉芯，鄰2、5號線雙地鐵，近




www.tspweb.com





By xirui9999


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @ed500, @499towersofchina please, updates


----------

